# Spanish Wash Cycle



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Been enjoying the accuracy and challenge of shooting my new Spanish style slingshot, took two shots this morning, no warm up and hit a 1" washer at 28 ft with a 8mm ball.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:king: Excelente :target:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Looks like you will be counted among the strong contenders should you attend a tournament.

Some sharp shooting right there, very nice!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Great hit!! It is hard to get used to the spanish style? I am curious about making me one of this shooters. Do you feel this style improve your accuracy?

Cheers!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

BAT said:


> Great hit!! It is hard to get used to the spanish style? I am curious about making me one of this shooters. Do you feel this style improve your accuracy?
> 
> Cheers!


It's certainly different. Eye level bands, eye socket anchor and arched back stance.b


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nicely done! How about some more detail on that slingshot ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Charles said:


> Very nicely done! How about some more detail on that slingshot ...
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


soon


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Looks pretty comfy, ought to incorporate into the Eric collection, numbered limited issue, am sure it'd sell like hot cakes...afterall it came from your shop! I don't mean that any other way than just what the words say too..please don't read anything into it that's not there.

thanks for posting this... I've seen Spanny catys before, this is a typical design. As you said you nailed a washer straight away with it...says something for ergo frames maybe.

And in times of boredom you can get some tiny plastic aircraft and use it as a miniature toy air craft carrier and launch them as well. What a wonderful universal adult toy this is.

EDIT...
The flat plane design like an aircraft carrier, helps to align the frame perpendicular to the target by just looking down the flat aluminum "deck" to align it correctly. The ergo handle obviously helps to do two things, to aid in comfort as contrasted to the ping pong paddle broom stick handle designs and to sustain strong bands too. I can see the value of this design in target shooting (which is mostly what most of us do most of the time).

Aircraft carriers use a steam catapult to launch aircraft, betcha that's where the Spanish got the idea..but who's to say?






Maybe the following ammo could be used, sort of looks like an aerodynamic projectile...dunno...your call though...






Are the wings too small Eric?


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Did you make this one Eric? Will there be more?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Did you make this one Eric? Will there be more?


Yes, I did. Likely will be more.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

It's not showing up on my phone lol .


----------

